# Gut Feelings About Gender - Come back and update!



## LiLi2

I thought this would be a fun thread. 

Any of you have a gut feeling about what gender you are carrying? If so, write it down here, and why you feel that way (if there's a reason). Then, when you find out for sure, come change the color of your post to blue or pink! If you're team yellow, still join in. Just update after birth! 

I knew my son was a boy from day 1. The thought of him being a girl just seemed so outrageous to me! Lol! 

This time, I keep calling my little bean a "she" or "her". No reason, really. I just can't call her an "it", so something had to come out of my mouth and that's what it was. :haha: I'll be stoked either way, but I find it funny because I truthfully would love two boys! But I'm struggling to call this one a "he". Lol!


----------



## Lozb

I think I am having a girl. I had dreams for having a baby girl and as soon as I seen the first scan I just said oh that's a girl straight away. 7 weeks to wait and find out


----------



## lovemybubba

I think I'm having a boy again, gut instinct, but also because I know when I ovulated and I dtd on that day. I did dtd a few days before also, so I guess it could go either way, but that's swaying my decision also. 

I'd LOVE to have a little girl next but I'll be happy and grateful either way. Especially after my mmc back in June x


----------



## pinkpassion

I just "know" this is a boy.

I'm kind of the same as you , when pregnant with dd I just "knew" she was a girl, couldn't bring myself to look at boy stuff or boy names, couldn't even consider she could be a he :rofl:..
This time it's the same but opposite... there's no way I can refer to "him" as a she , and only want to consider boy names and boy stuff. Guess we'll see but we are team yellow so it's going to be a long 30 weeks :haha:


----------



## emma4g63

Im pretty sure its a lil girl...
I feel so similar to my dd ...ppl keep guessing boy tho but im certain xx only 3.5 weeks until i find out !!


----------



## laila 44

This one is definately another girl!!! This pregnancy is identical to my first daughter ( I have 2). Even the same smells are turning me off. I'd love another girl :)


----------



## claireanddaz

i think girl only because i concieved my first girl in october and this one was concieved in october as well, i dont have a gut feeling at the moment for either! I dont mind either, whereas first time round i wanted a girl and got one!


----------



## Manicmum

I think boy, mainly cos I am suffering a sweet tooth , had the same in previous pregnancys girls I am more into savoury stuff


----------



## vaniilla

It feels like I'm having a girl but I'm not 100% I think I'll have to wait longer, with LO I knew that we were going to be having a boy, I had a really strong feeling about it and I was right!


----------



## imaswimmer2

Lol I was just thinking about this last night. For sure a boy!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Before I got my BFP I had flashing vision of a little tiny fetus in my belly. 10 days later I got my BFP ! Then I had another flash and it just felt like a little girl. We are team yellow and won't find out until they get here in March, but DH and I agree we are having a daughter.

He has been having dreams about the baby being born and it's a little girl every time!

Although my mother seems to think it's a little boy because a girl would make me a lunatic with the hormones (as if I don't already feel like a lunatic half the time...)


----------



## SaraVO

I have an ultrasound sound for fifteen weeks in a couple of hours so maybe we will find out today but it feels like a boy in so many ways and I've had dreams of a perfect miniature of my husband. So either I just really want him to have a son. It would be a very big deal for his family. He is the last with his last name. So that could be clouding my judgement. Or my instinct is right. It could just be that there are so many little boys in my family that that is what I picture because it's been eleven years since we've had a girl in the family.

I'm a little afraid of a boy. My mil tells me stories about my husband as a little boy and the trouble and injuries were funny know when I think of all the broken bones and concussions and stupid boy accidents it's more scary then cute. I don't know how she kept him alive.


----------



## pinkpassion

Daisy dreamer , it's funny you say thay. With dd I was crazy, I would fly off the handle at the littlest things ... this one I'm so laid back, nothing bothers me. I am very level headed ... very odd for me!!!


----------



## SaraVO

Is that true? I cried when my husband ate my ice cream like cried a LOT. I also.cried when I couldn't have McDonald's fries a few weeks ago because it was seven am. I don't feel hormonal but I know I'm not all that rational these days. I also threw a pear at my husband when I was on my way to puke and felt it wasn't fair that I couldn't eat a perfectly healthy pear.


----------



## jenmcn1

Well if all goes well with my pregnancy(fingers crossed), I feel this is a girl. I've never been wrong with my kids. I already have 2 boys and 1 girl, so I'd love for my daughter to have a sister!!! But we will stay team yellow.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Oo I really don't know! I didn't with my son either. :/ 

But hubby 'knew' Micah was a boy and insists this one is a girl so I'll go with his gut instinct and say girl!


----------



## Unexpected212

Boy :) It'll be a longgggg wait as going to stay team yellow


----------



## LiLi2

I love that so many of us have a feeling about this stuff! It will be so interesting to start seeing these posts updated and see how many are right!


----------



## xSweetTartx

I am definitely feeling girl for this one. I will be really surprised if it's another boy. This pregnancy is completely different from my son's. I have been ridiculously moody and I can't eat meat without tossing up. Fruit and vegetables are the only safe foods as well as milk. There's plenty more but I am so tired and need a nap. :rofl:

I find out next Wednesday :)


----------



## pinkpassion

Awesome to see so many fellow team yellows!!!!


----------



## jinxii

I am going with girl.. I'm only 8+3 but sooo sick. I figure only a girl would cause this much trouble right at the start!


----------



## Mthoodmom

Both my husband and I guessed girl, but we are having a boy!


----------



## wonderstruck

I think I'm having a girl just because of the timing on when we dtd. My partner really wants a boy, and refers to it as "he" whenever we talk about it. I told him I think it's going to be a girl and he responded with "No, stay positive!" Haha. I really don't have a preference as long as he/she is healthy! I'm sure on my second I'll be hoping for whichever I don't have though, I've always wanted one of each.


----------



## SecondNote

I am thinking girl. I have just had a strong feeling and last night had a realistic dream it is a girl. When I was pregnant with my son I had a realistic dream it was a boy.

I will be happy either way of course.


----------



## Wish85

I think I'm having another boy but that is not really based on anything other than a psychic telling me years ago I'd have 2 boys :haha:

My OH on the other hand, has extreme intuition & has said it's a girl right from the start. It will be interesting to see which one of us is correct.


----------



## ashleyg

I really think I am having a boy! I was right when I said my daughter was a girl so I'm hoping I'm right this time too :D


----------



## Boo44

I don't have any feeling in gender but even if I did I wouldn't believe myself because with my first I had 'the feeling' that it was definitely a girl, and nope he's definitely a beautiful boy!


----------



## LiLi2

Funny, Wish... My husband says boy and I say girl. Would be funny if the husbands knew best!!


----------



## prettybirdy27

Can I play even though I already know?

Both DH and I have always wanted a girl, but from the beginning of this pregnancy, I just knew it was a boy. I had dreams about a girl, I did a ton of old wive's tales tests and every single one pointed to girl, I craved sweets like nobody's business, and everyone around me said it was a girl. But I knew it was a boy, so much that when we picked out our names, I started calling him by the boy name and talking to him all the time. I fell in love with my little boy.

Then we had the scan and wouldn't you know it, girl!! Three white lines, clear as day. I actually was in shock for a while, and I felt a loss like I had lost my little boy. I actually started grieving a little bit. Until I decided to go out and buy a big pile of pink frilly baby clothes and dresses, and it started to get me excited to have a girl. Now both DH and I are over the moon about our little girl coming!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I just know I'm having a girl. I couldn't tell you a reason except I just know lol I have no gender preference. Hubs wants a boy but also think it's a girl.


----------



## Wish85

LiLi2 said:


> Funny, Wish... My husband says boy and I say girl. Would be funny if the husbands knew best!!

We can't let them win hehe


----------



## hotpinklily84

BnB member biscuits104 shared on another thread about Ramzi theory which is a way to find out the sex of the baby as early as 6 weeks based on the side the placenta is on...it's been proven 97%accurate if done early in pregnancy...so basically if you have a transvaginal ultra sound and the placenta is on the left its a girl and if its on the right its a boy.
If you have a adnominal ultra sound its mirrored so right is left and left is right
Right -boy
Left -girl
Found this to be so cool...never heard of it before thanks...biscuits104


----------



## winterbabies3

My gut feeling for all three were right, just didn't want to believe it with ds2 lol.


----------



## MamaE

I don't know what to make of this 1! With my daughter, I swore to the high heavens that she was a boy. Silly Chinese gender chart said girl. Before we found out, we decided to pick 2 boy names and 2 girl names. Don't you know, we picked the boy names in 10 min (and it took until she was 2 days old to settle on her name!). So, on the way to the Dr. for the scan, I had the last guessing game with my husband... He said, "I think it's a girl because we can't decide on any names." Hahaha... So much for my mother's intuition!!

This one, I don't know! My husband thinks it's a boy, my mother thinks it's a girl (bc I am "made to have girls"), and I change with how the wind is blowing! We'll find out in a couple weeks (NIPT test). Chinese gender chart says girl though :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

With my first I didn't have the slightest idea .. everyone else thought girl all family etc ring test said girl too :haha: 

But he was a boy ..

This one I haven't really got a clue except little things thinking girl, like sickness but that's only because I didn't have anything with DS which means nothing in reality.. I do have a little inkling girl and OHs mum thinks girl she quite a good psyic so she says :haha: but it's 2 sides in my mind I jump from one to the next :dohh:


----------



## karlilay

Pretty sure I'm having a girl :)


----------



## Powell130

I'm sure this one is a boy. No real reason. I had the same feeling with our son and he's all boy. I will be SHOCKED if it's a girl, even tho I want a girl SO bad


----------



## CJHanson

I am positive this one is a..... GIRL! 3 weeks and 3 days until we find out!!!!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I was right with my last two... Bit then again the odds are good. Ain't they haha. I do think girl this time though. I had a dream in the week leading up to taking a test that I was pregnant with a girl and I was having an argument with a friend about the name ... Was very strange. I don't put much credit in dreams etc but it was because I kept having such vivid dreams that I took a test!! 

SO I'm going to say girl although I think with two boys the odds are against me... If it is a girl I will deffo use the name from my dream though! How freaky that would be ahaha =)


----------



## Sugden88

I'll join in! I think I'm having a girl, and I dare to be even wilder I have a feeling (probably just wishful thinking) but maybe twins??..... Can't think of any twins in my family but there you go!! I'm staying team yellow so will update you in June! Xx


----------



## wishuwerehere

It's probably a girl! My nanny's 4th great granddaughter was born today, there are no boys in their generation yet so we'd love a little blue bundle...but we'll see!


----------



## NinjaPanda

I think it's going to be a girl for very silly reasons..... A week ago (before we knew I was pregnant), DH and I adopted a kitten and while brainstorming names for her we stumbled across a girl's name we both like so we said "ok, if we ever have a daughter we will name her this"


----------



## chelsealynnb

I'm so torn on this! My gut instinct is boy because I have 3 boys already. But I want a :pink: sooooo badly this time!! And the month we concieved this one, we DTD every other day. The other times we DTD every day. That probably makes no difference what so ever but it's really the only thing we did different. So I'm going to be optimistic and say GIRL!


----------



## CJHanson

My ultrasound got moved... It is now 2 weeks and 3 days away!


----------



## xLilypopsx

Me and OH think :pink: I have thought pink from day 1 not sure why just strong instinct and I keep calling my tiny bump she/her we find out in 4 weeks  either way we will be over the moon x


----------



## joeybrooks

With my son I had a dream early on that it was a boy and from then, a gut feeling that it was. This time around I am convinced it is a girl, which is so strange as it seems so foreign to me lol.

I honestly dont mind either way so it is not desire for a girl that is making me think this, I'd be every bit as happy with a boy.

So for me, I think it is a GIRL!


----------



## xSweetTartx

I was right! A little girl for me!


----------



## mbg81

Had my ultrasound at my first ob appointment and the moment I saw the baby I thought baby boy. My husband thinks its a girl. Having my blood drawn for the usual tests at 12 weeks and they will tell me the gender. Results take about 5 days so will know in a couple weeks! So excited I don't have to wait till 20 week ultrasound.


----------



## CrowBaby

I am seriously holding onto boy...partially because that's all I have really wanted and it just seems odd to call Peanut a girl....so we shall see! Although I am buying gray and yellow because I like the colors!


----------



## CJHanson

I was right!!!!! We are team pink!


----------



## Powell130

Early gender scan tomorrow at 2:00PM (EST) so I will update tomorrow that we're team blue...cuz we pretty much already know lol


----------



## NinjaPanda

CrowBaby said:


> I am seriously holding onto boy...partially because that's all I have really wanted and it just seems odd to call Peanut a girl....so we shall see! Although I am buying gray and yellow because I like the colors!

That's how I feel about ours being a girl.... I will be buying gray and light green though, because I like the colours


----------



## Hollynesss

I think its a girl :D My husband is adamant that its a boy :rofl:


----------



## Tesh23

Powell130 said:


> Early gender scan tomorrow at 2:00PM (EST) so I will update tomorrow that we're team blue...cuz we pretty much already know lol

Powell any update?? I am so sure u have a lil pink baba in there!


----------



## SparkleUK

I'm guessing boy!
I have a lg and had acute sickness by now, so just comparing really! Don't find out for another 11 weeks!!!


----------



## CJHanson

I think there's a lot to be said when you have the "I know" feeling. I knew our middle was a boy. And he is definitely all boy! I knew this one was a girl and she is definitely a little girl! Trust your instincts!


----------



## Powell130

.
 



Attached Files:







received_10205268911778393.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## CJHanson

My phone won't let me see the picture! Boy?!?


----------



## Powell130

CJHanson said:


> My phone won't let me see the picture! Boy?!?

Alllll boy
 



Attached Files:







received_10205268911938397.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## CJHanson

Powell130 said:


> CJHanson said:
> 
> 
> My phone won't let me see the picture! Boy?!?
> 
> Alllll boyClick to expand...

 Congrats!!!!!


----------



## CJHanson

Powell130 said:


> CJHanson said:
> 
> 
> My phone won't let me see the picture! Boy?!?
> 
> Alllll boyClick to expand...

I keep trying to upload my US pic of little miss but it says it's too big!


----------



## CJHanson

Finally got it!!

Here is our little lady! :pink:
 



Attached Files:







rps20151101_144935.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 4









rps20151101_145104.jpg
File size: 47.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Powell130

CJHanson said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CJHanson said:
> 
> 
> My phone won't let me see the picture! Boy?!?
> 
> Alllll boyClick to expand...
> 
> I keep trying to upload my US pic of little miss but it says it's too big!Click to expand...

It said that when I was trying to load them from my husband's phone but worked from my tablet


----------



## CJHanson

I finally figured out how to resize them!


----------



## klehrly

Hi, 

I'm thinking Blue though we are trying to stay Team Yellow until the birth. I always regretted not waiting to find out with my son, it just seems like one of the sweetest surprises. I'm excited to experience it. 

My son who is 5, keeps referring to "it" as "he" even though I try to correct him- and even though he had been saying he wanted a sister. 

Also, my husband's family has pretty strong family lines, several generations of Three of one gender, then the fourth is the other. 

So I'm not really sure if I feel like team blue or everything else is just influencing me. 

We'll find out in July I guess!


----------



## neverbeast88

When I was first pregnant I had a feeling the baby would be a boy. My 3 year old daughter even referred to baby as being a brother or as 'him' or 'he' and low and behold at 16 week gender scan the baby was a boy. Had 20 week scan yesterday and 10000% a boy, not a very shy boy either!!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

I know it's very early, but I've felt girl from day one! We will be team yellow though so I have a looooooong time to wait :haha:


----------



## wannabemomy37

For some reason I've thought boy since the beginning. I'd be thrilled with either. Everyone else thinks girl but me and OH think boy. We find out end of the month!!


----------



## Carlinator

So, Tuesday morning, I had been driving to the store to go get OH and I coffee, and just randomly started singing "Hey Jude" to myself in the car, almost feeling like it was a lullaby.

And it inspired me to pick up tests, and - bfp.

It's definitely a boy ;)


----------



## jinxii

I still think girl, and my sister said she is positive it's a girl.. no reason, just instinct. She was right with both of our other sisters kids. My mom has referred to it as she from the day I told her I was pregnant. I guess everyone just pictures me with a daughter! Even my four year old nephew who I told there was a baby in my belly because he asked why I had a tummy ache said "When is she coming out?". It will be pretty funny if it's a boy. Husband REALLY wants a girl though.. my nephew has traumatized him in regards to boys..lol. I am booking a private scan at 16 weeks since my hospital didn't book the gender scan until 19 weeks. 16 weeks puts it a little before Xmas so I can let family know in person when we go visit.


----------



## babymabey

I have a feeling this one is going to be another boy but I really, really want a girl so we will have one of each. I have a scan on the 24th and I am hoping they will be able to tell me the gender but I doubt it because I will only be 14 weeks.


----------



## imaswimmer2

imaswimmer2 said:


> Lol I was just thinking about this last night. For sure a boy!

Wrong. It's a girl!


----------



## ashleyg

ashleyg said:


> I really think I am having a boy! I was right when I said my daughter was a girl so I'm hoping I'm right this time too :D

I was so totally wrong. I'm having baby girl #2!


----------



## Carlinator

Carlinator said:


> So, Tuesday morning, I had been driving to the store to go get OH and I coffee, and just randomly started singing "Hey Jude" to myself in the car, almost feeling like it was a lullaby.
> 
> And it inspired me to pick up tests, and - bfp.
> 
> It's definitely a boy ;)

Don't remember if I ever updated, but definitely is a boy! Still waiting to meet this booger who is 4 days past due date!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I was right with my last two... Bit then again the odds are good. Ain't they haha. I do think girl this time though. I had a dream in the week leading up to taking a test that I was pregnant with a girl and I was having an argument with a friend about the name ... Was very strange. I don't put much credit in dreams etc but it was because I kept having such vivid dreams that I took a test!!
> 
> SO I'm going to say girl although I think with two boys the odds are against me... If it is a girl I will deffo use the name from my dream though! How freaky that would be ahaha =)


Baby girl is two weeks old now ! =)


----------



## JasmineAnne

I'm hoping for a girl so I'd have one of each, already got a 14 month old boy, so a little girl would be perfect. But who knows! Will update in 7 weeks :)


----------



## kimmy04

I'm torn .. my gut says its a girl but based on this pregnancy being more similar to my son's pregnancy so far and we only dtd once on ovulation day i will probably be wrong and it will be a boy lol. My husband is 100% sure it's a boy which is also why I want to think girl just so he's wrong haha


----------



## sarah0108

Gut feeling: 1 boy and 1 girl :thumbup:


----------



## EllissMummy

I have a feeling this one is a girl. I have 2 boys so chances are this is another boy. I really don't mind either way.


----------



## shobbs

I think this is a girl. Only dtd 2 days before ovulation that month. Plus my last pregnancy was twins and i said from the start tgis is either another twin pregnancy or a little girl. Turns out only 1 in there but we are staying team yellow until the end


----------



## Ro168

I have 2 girls and a boy. 

This baby I feel like it's another girl. A boy would be fun though then we would have 2 of each, but my gut says girl. (it's also still early though)


----------



## s_love

Everything about this pregnancy is the same as when I was pregnant with DS. I keep unintentionally calling this one "he" and I adore the boy name we picked out. 

Heartbeat is way high though, so gut feeling tells me it is a girl. 

I would love for my son to have a brother so close in age, Id love to have another boy, but I think this one is a girl.


----------



## beanzz

I just knew I was having a boy with my first! Couldn't even imagine myself with a baby girl... This time round I think boy again but every now and again I think maybe girl.. So exciting not knowing :D


----------

